# Accutron Spaceview from ebay?



## BigMoist

Hey everyone,
I am thinking of buying this space view from Ebay (see link below). It appears to be legit but I just wanted to make sure. If anyone has any experience with purchasing such watches from Ebay, your input would be greatly appreciated... Thanks

SERVICED 214 ACCUTRON SPACEVIEW 10KT GOLD FILLED TUNING FORK MEN'S WATC N2 | eBay


----------



## BigMoist

I am not sure how everything works but he is also based in Canada but ships from Bulgaria.


----------



## UK humbug

Seller states:- " all items guaranteed authentic & original"

Aftermarket hands & crystal? 
Looks like a nice, clean conversion to me.
Not sure that Bulova made 214 Spaceviews like that in 1972 - however others with more knowledge may be able to advise on authenticity.
Finding a factory original Spaceview can prove to be a lengthy process, especially when looking to buy off eBay.
Caveat emptor....


----------



## bsshog40

I would like to know if it has a case number and what it is. It should have a 4 digit case number on the inside of the caseback.


----------



## minuteman62

That's Ludmil out of Bulgaria. He sells good working stuff but most of his are conversions, cleaned up and sold. Expect to get a good running accutron from him but not an original. Its been a few years but I bought 3-4 watches off him with no issues. Shipping to the US averages about 12 days.


----------



## BigMoist

minuteman62 said:


> That's Ludmil out of Bulgaria. He sells good working stuff but most of his are conversions, cleaned up and sold. Expect to get a good running accutron from him but not an original. Its been a few years but I bought 3-4 watches off him with no issues. Shipping to the US averages about 12 days.


Is there much of a difference between conversions and the real thing?


----------



## BigMoist

If this watch is a conversion, is it a reasonable price?


----------



## minuteman62

BigMoist said:


> Is there much of a difference between conversions and the real thing?


Yes, conversions are generally a watch that 'may' have had a dial at one time but has been removed. They build up a movement without a dial, place it in a available case and buy some aftermarket hands and crystal for it. Wala you have a Spaceview.

Real Spaceviews are specific to certain cases. Even real Spaceviews may have had the crystal or hands replaced/casebacks swapped etc and be incorrect. It takes "ALOT" of study and research to find a authentic looking Spaceview. Ludmil sells alot of Spaceviews because they are popular, but most of them are just rebuilt accutrons to look like Spaceviews. His prices are generally reasonable considering all his stuff has been serviced.


----------



## minuteman62

That looks to be a case # 2857 which is not a True Spaceview case.

Known Spaceview Case Numbers below.


----------



## minuteman62

Now this guy is selling a Spaceview also. BULOVA ACCUTRON SPACEVIEW 214 MENS WATCH FULLY RESTORED READY TO WEAR | eBay

Its actually a correct 2362 Spaceview case but the movement, hands and crystal are all aftermarket or incorrect for that case. And he wants $200 more for it then Ludmil. So Spaceviews can be a Mine Field.


----------



## bsshog40

Example of a caseback number.


----------



## minuteman62

Yes, actually having a caseback with a visible number is very helpful. Some numbers have washed off over time but one that still have stampings are helpful. But keep in mind, once you do find a caseback number, you still have to match it up with a known case design since all 214 case-backs are interchangeable so it would be easy for a wrong caseback to be on a case.

One good site for some( but not all case numbers). You can see case 2857 on this site matches the OP auction.

Case Number Link


----------



## BigMoist

Would it still has the 214 movement? Basically it comes down to whether I want a watch that looks and acts like a spaceview or the one that I can say is a real spaceview.


----------



## minuteman62

BigMoist said:


> Would it still has the 214 movement? Basically it comes down to whether I want a watch that looks and acts like a spaceview or the one that I can say is a real spaceview.


Yes. It has the newer 2 wire 214 movement which is correct for that year watch.


----------



## minuteman62

The seller in your OP also has this screen name on ebay. Same guy. I didn't see any Spaceviews on that screen name.

http://www.ebay.ca/sch/anticvarius/m.html


----------



## BigMoist

What's a screen name sorry? Is that the same person who is selling the one I was looking at originally? I think I might get it if the quality is good. Still troubles me that it isn't genuine though but I don't have the time look around for a genuine one.


----------



## bsshog40

BigMoist said:


> What's a screen name sorry? Is that the same person who is selling the one I was looking at originally? I think I might get it if the quality is good. Still troubles me that it isn't genuine though but I don't have the time look around for a genuine one.


I don't understand, at first you were concerned about the legitimacy of the watch being an authentic spaceview, but now doesn't bother you if it isn't.


----------



## BigMoist

No it still does bother me. I'm very indecisive. On one hand I want to get it because I love the look and I don't really have the time to search around but on the other I know the fact that it isn't authentic will haunt me if I do get it. So I don't know what I'll do, probabaly just have a look every now and then to see if anything pops up. Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## BigMoist

I know this one has ended but would this also be a conversion? http://m.ebay.com/itm/311854840019?_mwBanner=1


----------



## BigMoist

What do we think?
1964 BULOVA ACCUTRON 214 SPACEVIEW - STAINLESS STEEL | eBay


----------



## UK humbug

Aftermarket Crystal not aligned with case/ movement.
Highly unlikely to have started life as a Spaceview IMHO


----------



## minuteman62

BigMoist said:


> I know this one has ended but would this also be a conversion? BULOVA ACCUTRON SPACEVIEW 214 MENS WATCH FULLY RESTORED READY TO WEAR


Stay clear of that seller.


----------



## minuteman62

Both of those last two links are known mass produced Spaceview conversion sellers. Generally, if a seller sells alot of Spaceviews in near mint shape for $350-$600, the chance they are piece together conversions is very high.


----------



## SAM2

minuteman62 said:


> Now this guy is selling a Spaceview also. BULOVA ACCUTRON SPACEVIEW 214 MENS WATCH FULLY RESTORED READY TO WEAR | eBay
> 
> Its actually a correct 2362 Spaceview case but the movement, hands and crystal are all aftermarket or incorrect for that case. And he wants $200 more for it then Ludmil. So Spaceviews can be a Mine Field.


All that and his explanation of the Accucell battery makes me wonder if he knows how to service an Accutron.


----------



## minuteman62

SAM2 said:


> All that and his string out explanation of the Accucell battery makes me wonder if he knows how to service an Accutron.


Agreed!!!.

I dealt with him many years ago(once). He used to sell out of Indiana but moved to Georgia.


----------



## fishfun83

There is a seller on ebay named cushioncase. I have always been impressed with his watches. He has a spaceview on ebay right now and it looks authentic to me but I am no expert. His spaceview has not been serviced but he states it is running and keeping good time. You might want to check him out.


----------



## BigMoist

Yeah I noticed that the conversions were all around $300-$600. Will check out the cushioncase seller.


----------



## minuteman62

BigMoist said:


> Yeah I noticed that the conversions were all around $300-$600. Will check out the cushioncase seller.


Just as a side note: Many of the 'gems' hidden out there are in this price range. I bought my last two Original Spaceviews for about $300 each. Neither of them worked but had all the right stuff: caseback movement, hands, Crystal, stampings etc. I have since had them restored/serviced. Many of the conversions are in this price range but the hidden gems can also be found within this price range also.

Two Hidden gems for $300 each. Pics were as I bought them.

***** I use the term "ORIGINAL" loosely. At any time when buying these Spaceviews, depending on the model, they could have looked differently at some point in time. We really don't know for sure since nobody has detailed service history or original Bill of sale. But these two example have 'ALL" the correct markings, case, caseback, crystal, hands, movement date stamps etc. If a watch was sold by a dealer/store back in the day, these two watches below would have looked exactly like the ones sold in the store. That's as close as you can get to using the word "Original"! Its probably better to use the term "Correct" then Original. But you get the idea.

Original 1963 Spaceview "C" Style 21026








Original 1962 Spaceview "B" Style 21013


----------



## nick_d

I'm really glad I stumbled on this thread as I was about to pull the trigger on the seller from Georgia with the 'original restored' Spaceview with the Turtle Lugs.

I'm new to Space Views and was wondering about something like this? Bulova Accutron Spaceview Backset with Tuning Fork Movement Wristwatch Unisex | eBay

Also, in hunting for good ones, the Goodwill Auction Site (shopgoodwill.com) has a 1969 Accutron in box with receipt.


----------



## UK humbug

Vendor omits to say if watch is working - serial number & date code unreadable.
That said it looks original although movement is non-hacking so probably not a Swiss model.
Bracelet non-original.
Might be worth a punt if you are brave.....


----------



## Badfish179

Best advice is to research the 214 history and movements. Make yourself the "expert" and THEN purchase your dream 214.


----------



## PetWatch

How much does service and restoration cost for one of these? I'm aware that can vary significantly, rough ballpark figure would be good.


----------



## minuteman62

PetWatch said:


> How much does service and restoration cost for one of these? I'm aware that can vary significantly, rough ballpark figure would be good.


Generally a routine service varies between $120-$200USD (case cleaning and movement service) If there is a more involved restoration, expect to add $$$$


----------



## minuteman62

Double Post.....


----------



## Neoczar

I'm in the market for a spaceview, and I'm a heretic who's not excessively fussed about whether I end up with an original or a conversion. I'm also not fussed about price too much, but I don't want to get shafted and pay too much for the price median. After a few weeks of research there seems to be 5 categories of spaceviews available from specialised sites and eBay, in order of price:

1- Spaceviews that don't run well. (100-300 USD)
2- Spaceviews which run okay, but have no service history (original or converted). (300-600)
3- Spaceviews that have been serviced. (500-800 AKA the gems)
4- Spaceviews that have been fully serviced and restored by a professional with some warranty (eBay). 500-800 USD
5- Spaceviews that have been fully serviced and restored by a professional (specialised accutron sites with rarer models). 1400-2500+ USD

My question is regarding the last two categories since I live in the Middle East and want to guarantee not only that the watch has been serviced, but that it's closest as can be to factory new since one round trip to the U.S and back including parts and handing would come up close to the watch's price. 

The eBay restorers seem to charge 500-700 USD for previously worn out restored pieces. The specialty sites range between 1500 -2000 USD. Is it worth it for the last category? I see Alpha and 50th anniversaries sold for that much, and then find cleanish versions every now and then on ebay and chrono24 for half that price. It seems to me that the most expensive category pick the cleanest watches to begin with, then service and restore them, but it seems to me that the price is about 500 USD too much considering the lower tier of restorers (they're okay, but not that good, repainting the lume is rarely good, and they don't seem to pick the rare models.)

Am I getting ripped off by the niche enthusiast sites or do they really offer the rarest, cleanest, best maintained and restored spaceviews? Like mybob and others.


----------



## minuteman62

That's alot of info to take in. Without going over every item you mentioned, I will say this about Spaceviews. There are Spaceviews out there worth buying that are nearly correct and 'using' genuine accutron parts. That's not to say there aren't conversions worthy of owning. BUT, 90% of them for sale, either ebay or a specialty site are fakes and mostly poor ones at that. And for the most part, the specialty sites AREN'T worth the 40-75% mark-up. There are just as many thrown together incorrect watches on those sites as ebay. But there are a few Spaceviews that pop up on both ebay and the specialty sites that are worth checking out. So, in order to know this, you MUST know what your looking for. And I don't mean a 1967 Chapter Ring Spaceview. I mean a specific year, what hands are suppose to be on that year, (are the hands aftermarket or genuine), what the movement is suppose to look like (old 3wire, newer 3 wire,2wire etc). What case is being displayed compared to what known Spaceview cases are called out. Are there any signs of a repair (center of tuning fork base stamped with a number or letter), is it a zinc or guilt colored pillar plate for that particular year watch. Is the movement date within 1 year of the case date. Do you have old accutron ads showing what particular watch you are looking for. I could go on. But if you start to know all this, then your question about 'are these specialty sites' worth the extra money will become very obvious and you will know exactly what your looking at. If you are still asking these questions, as all of us have currently or in the past, then you aren't anywhere near purchasing and spending a good amount of money on a correct Spaceview. Its just that simple. And its good to ask questions and interact on these forums, they are a wealth of info. That's how we get good at what we collect. Errors and knowledge. One causes the other.


----------



## Neoczar

Thanks for your input. I'm mostly interested in the 50th anniversary edition. I was under the impression it's unlikely those are 'fake'.

So how about this one then? On some of those sites they had the watches in near-mint condition with the original packaging and everything. I'm aiming for that tier, where I'm at rest with buying it (although I will check the parameters you specified if applicable no doubt). My question: If I see an original/correct 50th edition for 1500-2000 dollars that's serviced and in great condition, is that too much? There's always a chance some guy will be selling it for 500 USD, but I'm not counting on it.

http://boomertime.com/solditems/A3121/A3121.htm


----------



## tayloreuph

Neoczar said:


> Thanks for your input. I'm mostly interested in the 50th anniversary edition. I was under the impression it's unlikely those are 'fake'.
> 
> So how about this one then? On some of those sites they had the watches in near-mint condition with the original packaging and everything. I'm aiming for that tier, where I'm at rest with buying it (although I will check the parameters you specified if applicable no doubt). My question: If I see an original/correct 50th edition for 1500-2000 dollars that's serviced and in great condition, is that too much? There's always a chance some guy will be selling it for 500 USD, but I'm not counting on it.
> 
> http://boomertime.com/solditems/A3121/A3121.htm


It's a mine field. You have the originals, the conversions from the time period, the poor conversions from someone trying to make a buck, and those who want to recreate a genuine Spaceview. If you're looking for a genuine Spaceview, the research available through the forum is your best bet. But realize that it's a fraught space with lots of cons. You have to do your due diligence and research the purchase. 
I really haven't gotten into the Spaceview idiom, since it's so difficult to decide which is your best bet. 
Do you want a investment piece? Do you just like the style? Do you want something as close to original? These options really determine your choices, particularly with any price consideration based on the buying options you stated. Private sellers with excellent provance are your best bet, but given the status of the watch, it's easy to fake. 
And that's without what really makes a Spaceview. 
A factory corrects version. A period correct  conversion. An aftermarket fake. Or an aftermarket attempt to recreate the original.

Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neoczar

tayloreuph said:


> It's a mine field. You have the originals, the conversions from the time period, the poor conversions from someone trying to make a buck, and those who want to recreate a genuine Spaceview. If you're looking for a genuine Spaceview, the research available through the forum is your best bet. But realize that it's a fraught space with lots of cons. You have to do your due diligence and research the purchase.
> I really haven't gotten into the Spaceview idiom, since it's so difficult to decide which is your best bet.
> Do you want a investment piece? Do you just like the style? Do you want something as close to original? These options really determine your choices, particularly with any price consideration based on the buying options you stated. Private sellers with excellent provance are your best bet, but given the status of the watch, it's easy to fake.
> And that's without what really makes a Spaceview.
> A factory corrects version. A period correct conversion. An aftermarket fake. Or an aftermarket attempt to recreate the original.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fair enough. I made a mistake stating 50th anniversary. I meant the 1975 100th anniversary edition, but since I'm a new member I can't edit yet. Those had a unique case didn't they? So we know it wasn't converted, but it could have had any number of other components replaced. If everything matches what it should be, we just assume that if anything was replaced it was with an identical. I can live with that.

What about the quality of servicing? When a civilian on eBay or elsewhere claims it has been serviced, how much trust can I place in that claim, and is all servicing created equal? Can you guys vouch for anyone on the net? I've seen some sellers on eBay (recently plugged by TGV) who 'service & restore' Accutrons in general, and the re-lume on some of their watches was smudgy, and at the price point they're offering and all the warnings here I'm beginning to doubt if any of their watches isn't a hideous abomination. Some more expensive niche sites that put some story into their interest in the watch certainly seem to do better servicing and cleaning just by the looks of the watch and the methods they describe, and they seem to pick the ones in better shape to begin with -regardless of correctness/conversion- to work on.


----------



## minuteman62

WE could write a book on posts that ask about the 1975 Anniversary Model. There is a Swiss Version and a USA version. Your best bet to get info is to google search 1975 anniversary accutron and look over the various forum posts. There are pages and pages of info. There is another forum that tends to discuss more vintage accutrons more then this one so here and there would be a good place to search. A google search will yield you way more info that I can type. Also, the accutron vinatge repair business is somewhat of a Minefield also. It may not be obvious in the beginning and most repairs will yeild you a working accutron BUT you get a few watches back (live & learn) you start to figure out who you like to go with. I only use one repair guy any more. This is after 7 years of having accutrons repaired. Many of the known repair guys will 'do'. But once you start to refine your collection, you tend to search out specific persons to do the work as it gets abit more complicated on proper repairs. I use *Rob Berkavicius, Bangkok, Thailand.*Rob B Accutron Repair He, above all the others I have used does a top notch detailed service with a work ethic that is above all the others I've used. And his knowledge about the actual workings of the tuning forks is above most in the industry. 
.


----------



## minuteman62

Neoczar said:


> Thanks for your input. I'm mostly interested in the 50th anniversary edition. I was under the impression it's unlikely those are 'fake'.
> 
> So how about this one then? On some of those sites they had the watches in near-mint condition with the original packaging and everything. I'm aiming for that tier, where I'm at rest with buying it (although I will check the parameters you specified if applicable no doubt). My question: If I see an original/correct 50th edition for 1500-2000 dollars that's serviced and in great condition, is that too much? There's always a chance some guy will be selling it for 500 USD, but I'm not counting on it.
> 
> http://boomertime.com/solditems/A3121/A3121.htm


I have seen boomertime watches. They, like Piker and oldfathertime and no different then many ebay sellers. The best thing you can do with any watch, is try to know more about it then the seller. If you can get to that point, you can make the best choices. Like that 1975 model you posted from boomertime. If you know exactly what you are looking for and feel comfortable after a few chats with the seller you are willing to pay whatever the price it, then go for it. Many times these specialty sellers add alot of 'useless' info to their description to throw you off on the actual watch description. I call it alot of useless "Sparkle". Most people aren't patient enough to figure out what they want. Then they post pics of it on a forum thinking they got a great watch, and its picked apart. My 5 Year Project EX: I spent 5 years looking for a nice GENUINE looking Spaceview "B" like the one I inherited from my Grandfather in 1976. I finally found one and had it repaired by ROB B. Lots of research,talking with knowledgeable forum members, buying a few NOS spare parts just in case and finally sending off to Rob for service. This the final product. The newest one is on the left. But it didn't happen in a few weeks. there are some models where it can happen in alot less time but if you truly want something that appears to be genuine, it takes time and patience.

* By the way. I only paid $250.00 USD for the watch on the left. It wasn't working but it looked exactly like it does now, aside from a $120.00 servicing. So there are good deals on genuine correct looking Spaceviews out there and you don't always have to spend big bucks on them. These are 1962 (M2) Specview "B"s, both with identical M1 movements and Coffin Link Bracelets. They are my Twins.


----------



## minuteman62

Neoczar said:


> Am I getting ripped off by the niche enthusiast sites or do they really offer the rarest, cleanest, best maintained and restored spaceviews?


Here is an example of what you are questioning. This watch, dated 1963 (M3) Spaceview "B" sold on a popular 'specialty' site for $1288.00(Pricey). Now out of the 5 major components on this watch (case, movement, crystal, hands, bracelet) how many of those 5 items are not correct & or genuine for a 1963 Spaceview "B"? 1,2,3,4,5?


----------



## UK humbug

FIVE


----------



## minuteman62

UK humbug said:


> FIVE


Man, no faith in the specialty market....;-)


----------



## bsshog40

3 & 4


----------



## yankeexpress

bsshog40 said:


> 3 & 4


3,4 & 5


----------



## minuteman62

The case (#2362) is the only component of the five that would be considered correct for this model Spaceview. That movement in it is an obvious M6+ 2 wire movement. The hands and crystal are aftermarket cheap reproductions. Not sure what watch that bracelet belongs to but it's not a M3 Spaceview. So only 1 of the 5 major components is correct and or genuine. And this sales link I found on this watch said beware of the fakes. . Like many have said. Minefield! This is just one example but it shows its not easy buying some vintage accutrons. My blood pressure went up when I read the item description. I feel bad for the person that bought this watch. This was a boomertime watch.


----------



## minuteman62

We could go on an on about how do we identify 'more' legit Spaceveiws, but it is just a long process. Here is my last example. The last example above was a higher end priced 'piece together' Spaceview. And you saw the result. Now is what I would call 'extremely' common deception among the sellers that offer Spaceviews all day long on ebay. I am only using these Yellow Dot examples as they do have a bit of a 'flare' to them and attract abit more attention to the everyday buyers then others and I am also more knowledgeable on these particular models. So here is an everyday ebay auction: 1963-Original-SPACEVIEW-Yellow-dot-hands-Stainless-CASE-WATCH/382139262044

Pic of Auction Watch:








We could talk alot about various parts of the watch IE: Case design etc but lets just zoom in on the hands and crystal. This was his quote on the auction:*"1963 Bulova Accutron Space View original Dot Crystal and original hands" *

Now if anybody studies a particular model alot you will know that these hands and crystal are brand new reproductions and "NOT" original to this watch. These hands and crystal are sold out of Australia by seller lcl918. You can get them for about $10-$15.00 a piece. Here are the hands and crystal sold in Australia. These are identical to whats on the watch.

















Message to: boughtaload
Hello,
Nice watch. I wondered what original Dot crystal and original hands mean? Original to the watch when it sold in 1963? Or factory genuine crystal and hands? Any clarification? 
Thanks"

And this was his response:
New message from: boughtaload (4,279 Red Star)
I understood it was original to the watch

So to the everyday buyer that is interested in buying an original Yellow Dot Accutron, that info would lead you to believe its 'all original'. (Case is wrong for a Yellow Dot by the way and the movement is dated post 1966 so its not correct for a 1963 watch.).

So if you would go to the feedback of the seller of those particular hands and crystal you will find this watch seller has bought 'alot' of aftermarket parts off him and in indeed piecing together Spaceviews to sell at lower end but still expensive watches for what they are actually representing. Here is his purchase of those Yellow Dot Hands.








So once again, I stress that you do "ALOT" of research and ask questions on these sites before you buy, unless you are comfortable with the fact it may not be correct at all and are just in the market for a nice looking Spaceview. If that's the case, it doesn't matter what has been done to the watch.

* There are many, many sellers that do this and don't care what they say on the auctions. I wish we could shut them down, but we can't. So this is why you have to know more then them when buying a Accutron. Hope this helps some of you in deciding you next move when buying a Spaceview. Its fun but it takes work. |>


----------



## Neoczar

minuteman62 said:


> We could go on an on about how do we identify 'more' legit Spaceveiws, but it is just a long process. Here is my last example. The last example above was a higher end priced 'piece together' Spaceview. And you saw the result. Now is what I would call 'extremely' common deception among the sellers that offer Spaceviews all day long on ebay. I am only using these Yellow Dot examples as they do have a bit of a 'flare' to them and attract abit more attention to the everyday buyers then others and I am also more knowledgeable on these particular models. So here is an everyday ebay auction: 1963-Original-SPACEVIEW-Yellow-dot-hands-Stainless-CASE-WATCH/382139262044
> 
> Pic of Auction Watch:
> View attachment 12235514
> 
> 
> We could talk alot about various parts of the watch IE: Case design etc but lets just zoom in on the hands and crystal. This was his quote on the auction:*"1963 Bulova Accutron Space View original Dot Crystal and original hands" *
> 
> Now if anybody studies a particular model alot you will know that these hands and crystal are brand new reproductions and "NOT" original to this watch. These hands and crystal are sold out of Australia by seller lcl918. You can get them for about $10-$15.00 a piece. Here are the hands and crystal sold in Australia. These are identical to whats on the watch.
> 
> View attachment 12235162
> 
> 
> View attachment 12235210
> 
> 
> Message to: boughtaload
> Hello,
> Nice watch. I wondered what original Dot crystal and original hands mean? Original to the watch when it sold in 1963? Or factory genuine crystal and hands? Any clarification?
> Thanks"
> 
> And this was his response:
> New message from: boughtaload (4,279 Red Star)
> I understood it was original to the watch
> 
> So to the everyday buyer that is interested in buying an original Yellow Dot Accutron, that info would lead you to believe its 'all original'. (Case is wrong for a Yellow Dot by the way and the movement is dated post 1966 so its not correct for a 1963 watch.).
> 
> So if you would go to the feedback of the seller of those particular hands and crystal you will find this watch seller has bought 'alot' of aftermarket parts off him and in indeed piecing together Spaceviews to sell at lower end but still expensive watches for what they are actually representing. Here is his purchase of those Yellow Dot Hands.
> View attachment 12235194
> 
> 
> So once again, I stress that you do "ALOT" of research and ask questions on these sites before you buy, unless you are comfortable with the fact it may not be correct at all and are just in the market for a nice looking Spaceview. If that's the case, it doesn't matter what has been done to the watch.
> 
> * There are many, many sellers that do this and don't care what they say on the auctions. I wish we could shut them down, but we can't. So this is why you have to know more then them when buying a Accutron. Hope this helps some of you in deciding you next move when buying a Spaceview. Its fun but it takes work. |>


As a member of some other specialty forums I understand how daunting it becomes after a while to answer the same questions over and over again by people who can't appreciate what they don't know just yet. Thanks for taking the time elucidating, and I have definitely revised how quick this purchase ought to be done to get a reasonably good piece.

It's also apparent to me that the guides out there (one linked above + accutron214 site + one on eBay) all probably tell 50-60% of the story, not without mistakes, and I'm wondering whether I should do a new guide with the forum's assistance once I'm comfortable I know enough.

A common mistake I saw is the assumption that the anniversary edition is un-convertible, which is patently not the case since the tuning fork case was made for other non-spaceview accutrons.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

